# Visuel Basics!! Brauche dringend Hilfe



## Clean up Dan (25. Februar 2012)

Wir schreiben am DIenstag eine Arbeit über Visuel Basics 6. Ich versteh es leider ganicht und wollte fragen, ob es hier jemanden gibt der mir dabie etwas helfen könnte.

Wir sollen einfache Programme machen. 

Z.b. Taxifahrt
GEfahrene km in € =  2.25
Fahrtkosten in € = 1.25
Gefahrene km = Hier gibt man dann die km ein
Kosten für Wartezeit in €/min
Wartezeit in min = hier die min

Und  dann soll ausgerechnet werden wieviel das kostet. Wir haben nur so  einfache Sachen gemacht. Ich war jetzt aber krank und versteh das nicht.  Hab das jetzt zu Hause probiert aber da kommen immer fehlermeldungen.  Ich denke, dass ist ganz einfach wenn man weiß wie es geht. 

Oder 1kg Äpfel kostet 2€
und dann gibt man ein wieviel kg Äpfel man kaufen möchte und dann kommt das Ergebis.



MFg Sven


----------



## Koyote (25. Februar 2012)

Also ich denke das solltest du mit ein paar variablen und dem rechenbefehl hinbekommen, das ist doch Grundschulmathematik. Da ich mich nur mit vb 2008 auskenne kann ich dir da keinen code geben aber das sollte doch leicht hinzukriegen sein....

Variable kaufpreis  gleich textbox1.text

Variable anzahl gleich textbox 2. Text

Label1.text gleich kaufpreis * anzahl

In vb 2008 war das dim Variable as String boolean etc und zum rechnen den befehl val. 

Bin schon länger nicht mehr beim programmieren desshalb keine ahnung was vb 6 ist :p aber ich denke mal auch oop?


----------



## Clean up Dan (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Visuel Basics!! Brauche driingend Hilfe*

hab mir jetzt die 2010 er Version geholt. Ist wohl fast so wie 2008. Bei mir kommen immer irgendwelche Fahrlermeldungen und ich weiß nciht was ich falsch mache. 

habe jetzt hier mal was versucht. Apfelkauf. Ein Apfel kostet 2.50 

Public Class Form1

    Private Sub Button2_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles cmd_ende.Click
        End


    End Sub

    Private Sub cmd_berechne_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles cmd_berechne.Click

        REM Variablendeklaration
        Dim v_äpfel As Double
        Dim v_kosten As Double
        Dim v_preis As Double
        v_preis = 2.5


        REM Eingabeteil
        Val(txt_äpfel.Text)

        REM Verarbeitungsteil
        v_kosten = v_äpfel * v_preis


        REM Ausgabeteil
        lbl_kosten = v_kosten



        End


    End Sub
End Class


Was ist da falsch


----------



## Koyote (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Visuel Basics!! Brauche driingend Hilfe*

Ist das ne CMD anwendung? Wenn ja, wo soll es da buttons geben?

Hast du Visual Basic 2010 Express edition oder wie debugst du?

Ich dachte du sprichst von einer Windows Forms anwendung.

Hier mal ein VB 2008 beispiel, ist in 1 Minute geschrieben und hat keine Sonderfunktionen / If Strukturen bei anderen eingaben sondern einfach nur einen try catch block.

EDIT: Das Form_Load kannst du wieder raus nehmen, hatte das nur drinne, da ich da als erstes was reinschreiben wollte, was dann aber nicht von nöten war.


----------



## Clean up Dan (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Visuel Basics!! Brauche driingend Hilfe*

Wir sollten das über 4 Schritte machen und diese kommentieren. Also mit Rem. 
Variblendeklaration
Eingabe
Verarbeitung
Ausgabe

Wo hast du eigentlich die AUsgabe und was muss ich da machen. Das was du geschreiben hast versteh ich shcon aber das von der Lehrerin war irgendwie komplizierter.

Wenn man bei Word auf Extra und dann auf Makros - Visuel BAsics Editor geht findet man das Programm. VB 6 ist ganz alt und hat damit dann ähnlichkeiten.


----------



## Koyote (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Visuel Basics!! Brauche driingend Hilfe*

Moin, 
ich glaube wir reden von unterschiedlichen dingen? 
Mit welchem Programm schreibst du denn? Visual Basic express edition? Mach mal bitte einen Screenshot. 

Du sollst das mit REM machen? Warum nicht einfach ein " ' " ?

Mach es doch einfach so, wenn die Lehrerin meint es ist falsch dann ist sie selber dumm. Der Code von mir beinhaltet die Funktion, die du beschrieben hast und sogar noch einen Try Catch block denn mit den von dir aufgezählten punkten ist es nicht getan, was ist wenn der User "hjdjahds" anstatt einer Zahl eingibt? Tzja, dumm gelaufen, da bricht das Programm ab, bei mir kommt dann eine MSG box. Man kann das ganze auch noch so ausbauen, dass nur Zahlen erlaubt sind.

Natürlich kann man das ganze auch noch wie in der Grundschule schreiben und dann Label1.Text = Ergebnis und dann nochmal Ergebnis = Preis * Anzahl  Aber da das Programm ja nur das können soll, was du gesagt hast, ist es völlig richtig und kürzer, wie ich es gemacht habe. Das ganze geht auch ohen Variablen, dann ist aber eine externe Änderung - Eine Änderung der Variable die nicht durch die TXT box vorgenommen wird - nicht unsichtbar möglich.

Anstatt dem " ' " Kannst du auch das von der Lehrerin genannte " REM " nehmen.

Erkundige dich doch noch einmal bei nem Schulkameraden, was denn wirklich erfordert wird und wie der code aus der schule war.

Welche Klasse bist du denn? Welcher Schulzweig?

Wenn du mich fragst  sind die heutigen EDV Lehrer an ganz normalen Schulen eh für den Ar***. An meiner Schule wurde auch so ein Blumentopf als EDV Lehrerin eingestellt. Die Tussi hatte keine Ahnung und selbst ich, der nicht viel mit Excel arbeitet hatte schon bei den einfachsten Sachen mehr Ahnung als die Tussi da vorne. Es ist einfach unerklärlich, wie da eine eingestellt werden kann, die nicht mal weiß, wie man benutzerdefiniert einen bereich eine Datumsformatierung zuweist. Und dann in der Arbeit habe ich ne 1- bekommen, weil ich nen besseren Weg benutzt habe als deren Grundschulweg.

Es ist wichtig, dass du weißt um was es geht und wie es geht, nicht dass du das was vorne steht auswendig kannst. Und wenn der Lehrer es noch so umständlich macht, melde dich einfach und sag du weißt wie es kompakter geht und dass man für die Funktionen nichts längeres braucht. Und wenn der kein Try Catch block hat und / oder man in das Programm auch Buchstaben eingeben kann, dann zeig dem mal wie das Programm dann abkratzt. 


Erkundige dich einfach bei nem Kameraden nochmal genau, was du machen sollst und sag es mir, ich schreib dir das und erkläre es dir von grund auf. Interessant wäre auch der kompliziertere Code 


Public Class Form1
    'Variablendeklaration
    Dim Preis As Integer
    Dim Anzahl As Integer
    Private Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Try
            'Eingabe bzw. Eingabe der TXTBox in Variable
            Preis = TextBox1.Text
            Anzahl = TextBox2.Text
            'Verarbeitung und Ausgabe
            Label1.Text = Val(Preis) * Val(Anzahl)
        Catch
            MsgBox("Fehlerhafte oder nicht vorhandene Eingaben")
        End Try
    End Sub
End Class

Achso die Ausgabe ist im Label1, dass man vorher ggf. noch leeren könnte und den Button könnte man noch umbeschriften. 


Schönen Tach noch 
Koyote


----------



## bingo88 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Visuel Basics!! Brauche driingend Hilfe*

VB .NET (also z. B. VB2008) ist grundlegend anders als VB6! Es wird ein vollkommen anderer Unterbau verwendet und auch die Syntax ist nicht 100% kompatibel.


----------



## Koyote (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Visuel Basics!! Brauche driingend Hilfe*

Er hat doch oben geschrieben, dass er 2010 sich geholt hat?


----------



## bingo88 (25. Februar 2012)

Wenn in der Arbeit VB6 behandelt wird, hilft das aber nicht. Ich wundere mich sowieso, warum überhaupt VB6 besprochen wird. Das wird von MS nicht mal mehr unterstützt


----------



## Koyote (25. Februar 2012)

Mir erscheint es so, als wüsste er selbst nicht, worum es geht. Der TE soll sich doch bitte mal bei einem Klassenkameraden erkundigen!


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (25. Februar 2012)

Vor allem denke ich das ihm erstmal ein paar VB Tutorials gut tuen würden (findet sich ja zu Hauf im Inet). Ohne Grundlagen bringt es ihm ja nichts wenn wir ihm das vorprogrammieren.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Wenn in der Arbeit VB6 behandelt wird, hilft das aber nicht. Ich wundere mich sowieso, warum überhaupt VB6 besprochen wird. Das wird von MS nicht mal mehr unterstützt


Ich hab vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit(zumindest kommt mir das mit meinen 22 Lenzen so vor) noch QuickBASIC in der Schule gemacht .
Ein Lehrer kann eben nur das unterrichten was er selbst kennt und bei dem meist eher improvisierten Informatikunterricht in "normalen" Schulen geben sich nicht alle die Mühe immer auf dem neusten Stand zu sein.

@Treadersteller:
Als erstes solltest du mal sicher stellen dass du auch eine IDE für die richtige Sprache hast denn wie hier schon erwähnt:
VB.Net != VB6


----------



## Clean up Dan (26. Februar 2012)

wir machcen VB 6 weil meine lehrerin nichts anderes kann. Habe mir die 2010er version geholt weil ich dachte es wäre damit einfacher zu lernen.


----------



## Koyote (26. Februar 2012)

Aber dein Wissen wird mit VB 6 abgefragt?


----------

